# Fehlalarm durch Virenwächter auf Heise-Seiten



## Newsfeed (23 Februar 2011)

Auf einigen Seiten von heise online meldet der Virenwächter von Avast einen Schädling; dabei handelt es sich um einen Fehlalarm, der bis gestern auch bei GData auftrat.

Weiterlesen...


----------

